# Продукты компании Sourcefire Inc., ClamAV®: Новости



## Mila

*ClamAV 0.96: новая версия свободного антивирусного пакета*

Обновился антивирусный пакет Clam AntiVirus (ClamAV), распространяемый с открытыми исходными кодами. Новая версия программного продукта получила индекс 0.96. 

Среди реализованных в ClamAV 0.96 изменений разработчики выделяют усовершенствованный антивирусный движок, улучшенный эвристический анализатор, поддержку проверки файлов внутри архивов 7zip, InstallShield, CPIO и обновленный модуль обработки сигнатур. Также специалисты акцентируют внимание на улучшенной производительности приложения, оптимизация кода которого позволила сократить аппетиты ClamAV 0.96 по части оперативной памяти компьютера.

Разработчики Clam AntiVirus напоминают, что 15 апреля заканчивается поддержка устаревших редакций антивируса. В середине месяца для программ версий 0.94.x и более ранних модификаций будет выпущено специальное обновление сигнатур, которое заблокирует работу антивирусных продуктов. Пользователям настоятельно рекомендуется обновить используемые версии ClamAV.

источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ClamWin v.0.96.4 - антивирусный сканер*

ClamWin - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, способный отлавливать на ПК различные вирусы, шпионские программы и другие вредоносные приложения. ClamWin может работать по расписанию, осуществляет автоматическое обновление вирусных баз через Интернет, интегрируется в проводник Windows, обрабатывает почтовые сообщения в Microsoft Outlook. Учтите, что ClamWin не сканирует файлы в автоматическом режиме, для проверки на вирусы запустить программу нужно вручную.








В новой версии повышено быстродействие, исправлены ошибки. Подробности читать тут.

Скачать ClamWin v.0.96.4 можно по этому адресу (35,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Immunet 3.0 - сам себе вирусный аналитик*

Компания Sourcefire представила новое антивирусное решение - Immunet 3.0. Это первый выпуск данного продукта, состоявшийся после того, как Sourcefire приобрела его производителя за 21 млн. долларов. Обновленная разработка активно использует возможности "облачных" технологий и позволяет любому желающему попробовать себя в написании своих собственных противовирусных сигнатур.

До вышеупомянутой сделки Sourcefire и Immunet совместно трудились над этим продуктом, который ранее был широко известен как ClamAV для Windows. Новая версия по-прежнему работает на базе той же антивирусной системы с открытым кодом, однако называется теперь по-другому ("Immunet 3.0, на основе технологий ClamAV"); кроме того, интеграция указанной системы в решение для оффлайн-сканирования стала более тесной.

К числу основных особенностей Immunet 3.0 разработчики относят функцию повторного обращения к "облаку". Это нововведение обеспечивает непрерывную обработку файлов: если какой-либо объект на момент его первого сканирования отсутствовал в базе данных Immunet, однако спустя какое-то время был в нее добавлен, антивирусная система сможет ретроактивно его обработать без запуска повторного исследования.

Представитель Sourcefire отметил, что вся информация в базах данных постоянно находится в движении - обновляется, пересматривается, удаляется; соответственно, работающее с этими базами клиентское приложение всегда будет обеспечено наиболее актуальными сведениями о вирусной обстановке.

Также в Immunet 3.0 появился механизм отката, который позволит избежать нежелательных последствий в случае выпуска некорректных обновлений.

Еще одно нововведение состоит в том, что теперь пользователям бесплатной версии продукта будет доступен функционал оффлайн-сканирования - ранее эта возможность была привилегией владельцев платного выпуска. Приобретение лицензии по-прежнему гарантирует предоставление технической поддержки, а также открывает доступ к подсистеме поиска руткитов.

Кроме того, в случае необходимости пользователь сможет написать свои собственные антивирусные сигнатуры для борьбы с ранее не известным вредоносным программным обеспечением. Сделать это можно будет двумя способами: через командную строку или при помощи особого мастера, который, по замыслу создателей, поможет справиться с непростой задачей даже пользователю со средним уровнем подготовки.

В дальнейшем Sourcefire рассчитывает построить на базе Immunet оборонное решение для предприятий и выйти с ним на рынок средств корпоративной антивирусной защиты.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы: ClamWin v.0.97*

ClamWin - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, способный отлавливать на ПК различные вирусы, шпионские программы и другие вредоносные приложения. ClamWin может работать по расписанию, осуществляет автоматическое обновление вирусных баз через Интернет, интегрируется в проводник Windows, обрабатывает почтовые сообщения в Microsoft Outlook. Учтите, что ClamWin не сканирует файлы в автоматическом режиме, для проверки на вирусы запустить программу нужно вручную.







В новой версии в Quarantine Browser добавлена возможность восстанавливать помещенные в карантин файлы, добавлен метод проверки сигнатур для минимизации ложных срабатываний, исправлены ошибки и произведены другие доработки. Подробности читать тут. 

Скачать ClamWin v.0.97 можно по этому адресу (36,2 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Rashevskiy

Вот лучше бы монитор сделали, а не менеджер карантина допиливали.


----------



## Mila

*Антивирусы: ClamAV v.0.97.1*

Обновился ClamAV, бесплатный антивирус с полностью открытыми исходными кодами под операционные системы Windows. Win32-версия программы основана на достижениях Unix/Linux-версий ClamAV. 

Скачать ClamAV v.0.97.1 можно здесь (3,9 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).




источник


----------



## Mila

*Portable ClamWin v.0.97.1*

Portable ClamWin - модифицированная версия популярного антивируса ClamWin, разработанная специально для запуска с различных портативных накопителей. Напомню, что ClamWin - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, способный отлавливать на ПК различные вирусы, шпионские программы и другие вредоносные приложения. ClamWin может работать по расписанию, осуществляет автоматическое обновление вирусных баз через Интернет, интегрируется в проводник Windows, обрабатывает почтовые сообщения в Microsoft Outlook. Учтите, что ClamWin не сканирует файлы в автоматическом режиме, для проверки на вирусы запустить программу нужно вручную.






Забирать Portable ClamWin v.0.97.1 здесь (7,7 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.3.6870 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК под управлением W*

Immunet Protect Free - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, предназначенный для противодействия вирусам и другому вредоносному ПО. Программа отличается пониженным использованием системных ресурсов, обеспечивает сканирование файлов как в режиме реального времени, так и по требованию пользователя, способна работать совместно с антивирусными продуктами других разработчиков.






Скачать Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.3.6870 можно здесь (450 КБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*ClamWin v.0.97.2 - бесплатный антивирус для ОС Windows*

ClamWin - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, способный отлавливать на ПК различные вирусы, шпионские программы и другие вредоносные приложения. ClamWin может работать по расписанию, осуществляет автоматическое обновление вирусных баз через Интернет, интегрируется в проводник Windows, обрабатывает почтовые сообщения в Microsoft Outlook. Учтите, что ClamWin не сканирует файлы в автоматическом режиме, для проверки на вирусы запустить программу нужно вручную.






В новой версии исправлены проблемы в антивирусном движке, доработан подсчет и сравнение хэшей, исправлены более мелкие ошибки. Подробности читать здесь. 

Скачать ClamWin v.0.97.2 можно по этому адресу (38,9 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*В Sourcefire совместили файрвол с системой предотвращения вторжения*

Sourcefire двигается в сторону бизнеса, связанного с файрволами, и готовится привнести в него свой опыт в создании систем предотвращения вторжений (IPS), таких как Snort, чтобы предложить более контекстную платформу, которая, по словам фирмы, сможет лучше адаптироваться к современным угрозам безопасности нежели традиционные файрволы.

Sourcefire Universal Network Security Platform, выпуск которой назначен на конец 2011 года, совмещает в себе возможности файрвола с существующими IPS компании.






В результате появится платформа, которая будет достаточно гибкой, чтобы служить файрволом или IPS, в зависимости от участка сети, на котором она применяется, совместно с возможностями контроля приложений.

Объясняя такой шаг компании директор по продукции Джейсон Ламар сказал, что угрозы становятся все более сложными и утонченными, и для эффективного обеспечения безопасности современного предприятия необходим обзор всей сети.

"Большинство наших конкурентов начинают с файрвола, а затем добавляют функции вроде предотвращения угроз, но мы идем от обратного и применяем контекстную осведомленность о трафике приложений, проходящих через файрвол", - объяснил Ламар.

Согласно фирме эта контекстная осведомленность предложит большую автоматизацию в реагировании новой платформы на угрозы, и обеспечит более значимые рекомендации относительно политики.

Обзор сети обеспечивается технологией FireSight от Sourcefire, которая способна предоставить профиль для всей сети и контроль за всем внутрисетевым трафиком, включая приложения, пользователей и любые изменения, вносимые в их среду.

"Мы даем клиентам этот тотальный контроль вкупе с анализом, чтобы они видели что происходит. Этого никак нельзя достичь с файрволами нового поколения", - написал он.

Контроль доступа также станет более гибким, как утверждает Ламар, так что администраторы смогут дать работниками read-only доступ на сайты вроде Facebook вместо того, чтобы просто блокировать их, при этом предоставляя менеджеру по маркетингу полный доступ для обновления профиля компании.

Платформа от Sourcefire, как правило, будет поставляться в виде устройства, но будет доступна также и в виде виртуального устройства для сред VMware и Citrix, с поддержкой KVM для Red Hat стеков Linux, которые скоро выйдут.

На данный момент файрвол нового поколения доступен в двух моделях серии 8000 от Sourcefire: 3D8140, который выпускается в стоечном корпусе с пропускной способностью 10 Гбит/с, (засвидетельствовано 6 Гбит/с), и 3D8250 в 2U корпусе с пропускной способностью 20 Гбит/с (засвидетельствовано 10 Гбит/с).

Цены на файрволы следующего поколения от Sourcefire начинаются приблизительно со $155 000 за модель 3D8140.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.6 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК под управлением Window*

Immunet Protect Free - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, предназначенный для противодействия вирусам и другому вредоносному ПО. Программа отличается пониженным использованием системных ресурсов, обеспечивает сканирование файлов как в режиме реального времени, так и по требованию пользователя, способна работать совместно с антивирусными продуктами других разработчиков. 







В новой версии добавлена поддержка Windows Server 2003, улучшено обнаружение вирусов, повышено быстродействие, улучшена работа с прокси, исправлены ошибки.

Скачать Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.6 можно там (463 КБ, Freeware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.8 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК*

Immunet Protect Free - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, предназначенный для противодействия вирусам и другому вредоносному ПО. Программа отличается пониженным использованием системных ресурсов, обеспечивает сканирование файлов как в режиме реального времени, так и по требованию пользователя, способна работать совместно с антивирусными продуктами других разработчиков.







В новой версии исправлены ошибки, устранены утечки памяти, добавлена возможность отправлять мета-данные для анализа. 

Скачать Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.8 можно там (463 КБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.10 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК под управлением Windo*

Immunet Protect Free - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, предназначенный для противодействия вирусам и другому вредоносному ПО. Программа отличается пониженным использованием системных ресурсов, обеспечивает сканирование файлов как в режиме реального времени, так и по требованию пользователя, способна работать совместно с антивирусными продуктами других разработчиков.






О новой версии информации пока нет. Подробности вскоре можно будет прочитать здесь. 

Скачать Immunet Protect Free v.3.0.10 можно там (467 КБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*mmunet Protect Free v.3.1.0 - бесплатный антивирус для защиты ПК под управлением Windows*

Immunet Protect Free - бесплатный антивирус для операционных систем Windows, предназначенный для противодействия вирусам и другому вредоносному ПО. Программа отличается пониженным использованием системных ресурсов, обеспечивает сканирование файлов как в режиме реального времени, так и по требованию пользователя, способна работать совместно с антивирусными продуктами других разработчиков.


О новой версии информации пока нет. Подробности вскоре можно будет прочитать здесь. 

Скачать Immunet Protect Free v.3.1.0 можно здесь (467 КБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Phoenix

*ClamWin* - *Свободный антивируcный сканер* для платформ Microsoft Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/2003/Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8. 
Он обеспечивает графичеcкий интерфейс пользователя к программе *Clam AntiVirus *.

*ClamWin Free Antivirus* поставляется с простым инсталлятором и исходными текстами - бесплатно. Возможности включают в себя:

Планировщик сканирования по расписанию;
Автоматическое обновление антивирусной базы. Команда ClamAV регулярно обновляет антивирусную базу сразу же после появления новых вирусов или их вариантов;
Антивирусный сканер;
Интеграция в контекстное меню Проводника Windows (Microsoft Windows Explorer);
Плагин для Microsoft Outlook.
Последняя версия Clamwin Free Antivirus - 0.98.5
Пожалуйcта, имейте ввиду, что _ClamWin Free Antivirus _*не *включает антивируcного монитора для проверки файлов "на лету", поэтому вы должны *вручную* просканировать файл, чтобы обнаружить вирус. Плагин для Microsoft Outlook, тем не менее, удалит инфицированный файл из поступающего сообщения электронной почты автоматически.
Download the latest version here
http://ru.clamwin.com/






http://sourceforge.net/projects/clamav/files/latest/download (http://www.clamav.net/download.html)

http://clamsentinel.sourceforge.net/
*Clam Sentinel*

Clam Sentinel это программа с иконкой в системном трее которая обнаруживает изменения в файловой системе и сканирует измененные файлы используя ClamWin (требуется установка этого антивируса).
Также обнаруживает подключение новых дисков (как правило USB-накопителей) и проверяет эти устройства пока её не закроют или не отключат устройство.

Для Windows 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP/Vista, Windows 7 и Windows 8: тут список основных возможностей программы..

Последняя версия Clam Sentinel 1.22.

Скачать
Version 1.22 (EXE с установкой)


----------

